# Let me introduce myself.



## marish6 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just to say hi. Nice to meet you all.
I am INFJ for most of the time but sometimes I just do not fit to that description. It depends on my mood.
I am thinking of going back to school right now. I am considering graphic design or visual communication. Any advice? :wink: 
Have a great weekend!
M.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi. Nice to meet you, as well. 

Finding a career is getting the best of me. I'm trying to find my niche, but is quite literally a neverending process because I don't find interest in any one activity above others. I noticed you said you were an INFJ, at least part the time, so you may have an idea of what I mean. So far my experience at this forum has been positive, with lots of opportunities to grow and meet people with similar interest. I hope you take the time to get to know some of the members here. Maybe you'll find yourself in the mix.

Welcome.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings marish6! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum.:happy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the cafe, when I saw the title, I thought, should this introduction not start with ".. I'm a women of wealth and taste." [sympathy for the devil - rolling stones]

Hope you enjoy the café.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

OR... Let me introduce myself! Let me introduce my bad self! (MSI)

I have no advice about school, I am not very good at it, but welcome!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

What type are you most like when the INFJ description doesn't fit you?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello there


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

marish6 said:


> Any advice? :wink:


Do you think you can handle whatever advice I might give?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome marish


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

im late but welcome


----------

